# Escambia help



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I just moved in up at UWF for school and I was wondering if anybody could give me help with fishing escambia up this way. There is kyaks I can use. I haven't done much freshwater fishing but its close and i would like to start. Thanks


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Search the inshore tips forum you will find all you need.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I think Thompson bayou runs right behind UWF (nature trail) Put in there, and fish a plastic worm. I caught my biggest Esc. bass in there (8lbs).


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been bass fishing quite regularly for the last couple years. Bring some different patterns every time you go. A plastic worm is my go to lure when nothing else works. Try it SLOW, then a little faster. Oil Can color is my first choice. I also use one of those spray bottles of bait flavor. It "seems" to help a little.

But each lure works best in certain conditions and at certain speeds. It was frustrating for a long time, now it's fun to try to find the right pattern. On smaller ponds you'll do ALOT better casting to spots RIGHT along the shore, waiting, then a twitch. I get 90% of my strikes on that first twitch. You cannot wait tolong for that first twitch. (good gouge,... wait till you can't see the ripples your cast caused before that first twitch.)

I believe the splash of your cast spooks the fish off their spot, but they like that spot for a reason. They'll move back to it after20 seconds or more, then that first twitch causes a strike. I catch very few fish in the middle of the pond.

After 20 casts or so along what look like "fishy" spots, change your pattern, whether it be speed, color, or lure.

Topwater is almost useless (but always fun) except very early or very late in the day.

Good Luck and take pictures!!!

Jim

PS... Bring your Costas or Maui Jims... you can sight cast for them a lot in the right conditions.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Jim. I have quite abit of pond fishing experience but none on the river


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

If fishing from a kayak try the slough that Jim's fish camp is on. Instead of heading to the river head up the slough. Its a narrow canal that goes a long way. I have caught quite a few Bass up there along with the occasional Speckand Flounder.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Ive fished in the lake UWF comes out of on esc. But head up whites river which isnt far, ive caught most of my down low escambia bass in there .


----------

